# Anyone ever thought about splitting land?



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone ever thought about splitting larger acreage with someone else to get better pricing. Lets say, buy 150 acres, and split it two ways?


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

We did something like that but it was in the family. Worked out fine.


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

We have been *trying* so hard to find another person/couple to do this with! We are prequalified, have downpayment, etc., yet no one else seems to be. We've offered it to family members but they can't as they have no money and bad credit. We've connected with a few other people who say they are looking to do this too but for some reason or another they never follow through with us. We are very agreeable people and can ourselves afford bare land of 80-100K but it seems that many think you are out to take advantage of them or something?? I don't get it myself but we would absolutely LOVE TO FIND SOMEONE to do this with!!


----------



## NorthCountryWd (Oct 17, 2008)

It's tough, but not unheard of. I've even seen ads on craigslist for people looking to find others to go in on a large parcel. 

Problem is along with all the investigation to buy the land as one, you most likely need to figure out an equitable way to divide it up prior to closing. Is it permissible to subdivide under zoning? Does each parcel perc? Water? Access? Each split complicates the process.

Good luck.


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't know where you are looking but if anyone is looking to do something like this in NY, VT, ME, or VA (we may be willing to consider elsewhere) please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I looked into it once. There is usually a law to help small subdividers do that without the need to hire an engineer or surveyor. In my state you could subdivide a parcel into up to 4 parcels while staying under the major subdivision radar.

If you do that, you normally need to stay within the set zoning regulations with respect to minimum lot size, minimum dimensions, etc. Sometimes the zoning board, county supervisors, or city council has to okay the division of property. The subdivision is normally made legal by the owner filing an Affidavit of Subdivision with the county recorder's office.

As these laws vary by state, you'll need to find out what your own situation is.


----------



## HorseFanatic (Sep 22, 2010)

yea, my hubby and I thought about that before. Some of our friends are wanting to split their 40 acres into 20 and sell the other 20 acres, they offered it to us first, but since he's still paying on the 40 acres he found out that he can't split it just yet. We'd love to live nearby, but until he's able to split the land it looks like it will be a while yet till we know more. I guess just check into the legal stuff before diving headlong into it.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 24, 2010)

We would do something like this but we need to stay in the area we live in now. Unfortunately most of the farms or land around our area of NC are very small. There is one on the market down the road from us, literally in the middle of town going for 2 million and there is no way we could do even half that price.


----------



## tarmogoyf (Feb 12, 2010)

I've thought about it, but know anybody well enough to do so with. Im looking for like 10+ acres or so at $1k/acre or less. Some of you with $80k? I dont know why you're looking to split. In upstate New York or even like Maine, you could get a massive piece of land for that price.


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

Used to be able to get a great piece of land for that price in central NY but now with the gas leasing rush going on we wouldn't would buy out there for any amount of money unfortunately. 

In other areas we are finding that there are either small (like 5-6 acre parcels) or large (30-100+ acre parcels) and not much in between. Hence, why we are trying to split with someone else, to be able to get the amount of acreage we want and land of a quality we want. It's pretty easy to find _any_ parcel of land but quite difficult to find *quality* land.


----------

